# Uber Eats is using stacked orders as a new massive pay cut and deception to get drivers to accept stacked requests



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

This week the percentage of stacked order requests have skyrocketed while at the same time the minimum pay outs for those stacked orders has declined.

Uber is also up to their typical scamming ways with their recent attempt to trick drivers into unknowingly accepting stacked orders. The ping box no longer tells the driver that the request is a double order. A very easy to miss little blue circle on the ping map is the only indication the driver gets that the request is a double order.

Uber makes out like a bandit on stacked orders due to the fact they collect full delivery fees for each order and charge restaurants the full 30% commission for each order while paying drivers MUCH LOWER RATES than they would if the orders were delivered separately.

Thus, another pay cut by Uber on top of the 40%+ pay cut Uber instituted last November in most markets.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Unfortunately, most all delivery 3rd party services are doing this. DD is especially guilty, sneaking non-tipping $2 orders with a great order (the worst part is those are further, more complicated, and/or longer wait time).


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> another pay cut by Uber on top of the 40%+ pay cut Uber instituted last November in most markets.


Uber knows no matter how much they Lower Your Earnings
No Matter how much u complain
you'll continue to deliver sandwiches &#129386; and soda &#129380;

Uber told stockholders long ago
Not to expect happy contractors because
The Plan is to Take More from them.

Problem is Not Uber
The problem is those
that continue to deliver and drive for Uber


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DiceyDan said:


> Unfortunately, most all delivery 3rd party services are doing this.


Most 3rd party delivery apps do this or all do this? Which is it? There is no "most all". It's either most or all. "Almost all" is another option. Speak English, man.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> This week the percentage of stacked order requests have skyrocketed while at the same time the minimum pay outs for those stacked orders has declined.
> 
> Uber is also up to their typical scamming ways with their recent attempt to trick drivers into unknowingly accepting stacked orders. The ping box no longer tells the driver that the request is a double order. A very easy to miss little blue circle on the ping map is the only indication the driver gets that the request is a double order.
> 
> ...


Thank you for mentioning the little blue circle, I'll look for it. I cancel one of the two orders if it takes a long time to cook, and deliver the one that is ready to cut my losses. On the positive side, double orders give you twice the chances of tip while requiring only one stop at the restaurant. Uber still wins of course. But for us, tip is the name of the game, not the fare.

Let's be clear that stacked pings are not the same as double orders though. The bad thing with stacked pings is that you can't see the destination map at ping time. I turn off request once I accept a ping to keep them from popping up. They mess up my navigation screen also since they pop up at the last minute of your trip when you are trying to zero in on your destination, blocking your map view.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> This week the percentage of stacked order requests have skyrocketed while at the same time the minimum pay outs for those stacked orders has declined.
> 
> Uber is also up to their typical scamming ways with their recent attempt to trick drivers into unknowingly accepting stacked orders. The ping box no longer tells the driver that the request is a double order. A very easy to miss little blue circle on the ping map is the only indication the driver gets that the request is a double order.
> 
> ...


We're now complaining about stacked ride requests??? Lol what is this?

I know Uber drivers love to complain but I didn't think I would ever see the day a driver complained about getting requests? Especially a stacked request so you don't have to wait after dropoff.

Correct me if Im wrong but we have a choice to accept the ride or not still right? This isn't just a California thing. Your actually complaining about getting requests? Unreal. I know this OP loves to complain but this is on another level.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> We're now complaining about stacked ride requests??? Lol what is this?
> 
> I know Uber drivers love to complain but I didn't think I would ever see the day a driver complained about getting requests? Especially a stacked request so you don't have to wait after dropoff.
> 
> Correct me if Im wrong but we have a choice to accept the ride or not still right? This isn't just a California thing. Your actually complaining about getting requests? Unreal. I know this OP loves to complain but this is on another level.


I love these meta-complaint posts! (Complaining about complaining). Now, if someone complains about my post, they will be complaining about complaining about complaining.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I love these meta-complaint posts! (Complaining about complaining). Now, if someone complains about my post, they will be complaining about complaining about complaining.


These are the best post? Am I wrong?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I love these meta-complaint posts! (Complaining about complaining). Now, if someone complains about my post, they will be complaining about complaining about complaining.


This is the complaints section of the forum therefore we must complain.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> This is the complaints section of the forum therefore we must complain.


Of course! I will be lodging a formal complaint about your post.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

And I am going to complain about you guys complaining about each other’s complaints.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> This is the complaints section of the forum therefore we must complain.


To what extent though?

It's like a man complaining that the sex was too good??


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Of course! I will be lodging a formal complaint about your post.


You're lodging a "formal complaint" about a Complaint &#128077;



CJfrom619 said:


> I know Uber drivers love to complain


Most low skill workers in all industries worldwide complain 
They offer employers a basic drivers license credential 
and expect to earn a living wage with dental &#129463;&#129315;&#128514;


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

AdAstra said:


> You're lodging a "formal complaint" about a Complaint &#128077;
> 
> 
> Most low skill workers in all industries worldwide complain
> ...


Sounds like you are complaining for the employers lol


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

Transportador said:


> Sounds like you are complaining for the employers lol


 I wish,
I just clearly understand the obvious.
I'm a renaissance person


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Of course! I will be lodging a formal complaint about your post.


that would be a 'report' not a 'complaint'.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

uber is under the gun.....huge decrease in demand due to never ending lockdowns, deranged democrats want to fire 80% of part time drivers with ab5 so things are going to change, just look at the bright side with stacked orders you get 2 tips


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> uber is under the gun.....huge decrease in demand due to never ending lockdowns, deranged democrats want to fire 80% of part time drivers with ab5 so things are going to change, just look at the bright side with stacked orders you get 2 tips


AB5 has nothing to do with this. Uber's been cutting driver pay for years.

As far as tips are concerned, many stacked orders include one poor tip or no tip at all, and the huge pay penalty of stacked orders offsets a large chunk of whatever tips the driver gets anyway.



Transportador said:


> Thank you for mentioning the little blue circle, I'll look for it. I cancel one of the two orders if it takes a long time to cook, and deliver the one that is ready to cut my losses. On the positive side, double orders give you twice the chances of tip while requiring only one stop at the restaurant. Uber still wins of course. But for us, tip is the name of the game, not the fare.


Uber likes to use stacked deliveries as a dumping ground for poor tipped or non-tipped orders.

The very low payout of stacked orders offsets a hefty chunk of the tip revenue.

I received a rare double order yesterday (orders from two different restaurants) and the payout for one of the orders was $1.80.



CJfrom619 said:


> Correct me if Im wrong but we have a choice to accept the ride or not still right?


"Ride"? This is Eats we're talking about buddy. Get a clue.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> This week the percentage of stacked order requests have skyrocketed while at the same time the minimum pay outs for those stacked orders has declined.
> 
> Uber is also up to their typical scamming ways with their recent attempt to trick drivers into unknowingly accepting stacked orders. The ping box no longer tells the driver that the request is a double order. A very easy to miss little blue circle on the ping map is the only indication the driver gets that the request is a double order.
> 
> ...


yes in my market the minimum for a single order is $3 and the minimum for a second order is $1.50

but if you are picking up both orders from the same restaurant and the drop offs aren't more than a few miles apart, it's better to take it.

plus two chances for tip. It's more efficient. I've ended up making $20 before on a stacked order and put in a total of 20 minutes into it from accept to drop off second order and driven less than 3 miles total


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

The great double orders are sushi ones or pizzas. Big tips for a short time.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Ride"? This is Eats we're talking about buddy. Get a clue.


What's the difference? You can deny a Eats request just like a ride request? I do both.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Uber likes to use stacked deliveries as a dumping ground for poor tipped or non-tipped orders.


I don't do Eats, but it looks like stacked pings are simply the Eats version of Uber Pool - pay the driver once, collect multiple times from the various pax. I would decline all of these.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I would decline all of these.


That's the complaint. Uber no longer tells you when you receive the ping that it is a double pickup. It used to say very clearly in the ping information box that the ping was for two orders. Now it doesn't tell you until after you accept.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Most 3rd party delivery apps do this or all do this? Which is it? There is no "most all". It's either most or all. "Almost all" is another option. Speak English, man.












Most all is colloquial and appropriate in informal writing.

Internet Forum = Informal Writing.

Suck it, sunshine...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BigBadDriver said:


> View attachment 481900
> 
> 
> Most all is colloquial and appropriate in informal writing.
> ...


No. It is "most" inappropriate for all but bumpkins and yokels.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> "There is no "most all"
> 
> "No. It is "most" inappropriate for all but bumpkins and yokels."


Did you pull a muscle on that quick back-pedal sweetie?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

DiceyDan said:


> Unfortunately, most all delivery 3rd party services are doing this. DD is especially guilty, sneaking non-tipping $2 orders with a great order (the worst part is those are further, more complicated, and/or longer wait time).


It was a stacked, posted somewhere else also. I accepted to see what I was looking at possibly $. Two small orders. Cancelled both.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Of course Uber is going to stack deliveries now that pool is gone...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BigBadDriver said:


> Did you pull a muscle on that quick back-pedal sweetie?


There was not backpedal, Tinkerbelle. Poor English is appropriate for the semiliterate. It's what makes you semiliterate.

You'll probably say you could care less, lol.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Most 3rd party delivery apps do this or all do this? Which is it? There is no "most all". It's either most or all. "Almost all" is another option. Speak English, man.


"Most all" was worded that way
because I've never delivered for GrubHub.. So "all" wouldn't apply jackass.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There was not backpedal, Tinkerbelle. Poor English is appropriate for the semiliterate. It's what makes you semiliterate.
> 
> You'll probably say you could care less, lol.


Understanding the balance and usage of formal language and colloquilisms are clearly above your pay grade.

Carry on Barney Fife...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DiceyDan said:


> "Most all" was worded that way
> because I've never delivered for GrubHub.. So "all" wouldn't apply jackass.


Doesn't change the fact that "most all" is incorrect. Jackass.



BigBadDriver said:


> Understanding the balance and usage of formal language and colloquilisms are clearly above your pay grade.
> 
> Carry on Barney Fife...


Ok, Cupid Stunt.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Doesn't change the fact that "most all" is incorrect. Jackass.
> 
> 
> Ok, Cupid Stunt.


Silly old man doesn't understand the appropriate use of colloquial language in an informal setting.

You probably wear formal attire when going to the beach, amirite???


----------



## TuPadre (Jan 19, 2018)

Don't forget Uber also charge 15% "service fee" to the customers. Smh


Nats121 said:


> This week the percentage of stacked order requests have skyrocketed while at the same time the minimum pay outs for those stacked orders has declined.
> 
> Uber is also up to their typical scamming ways with their recent attempt to trick drivers into unknowingly accepting stacked orders. The ping box no longer tells the driver that the request is a double order. A very easy to miss little blue circle on the ping map is the only indication the driver gets that the request is a double order.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BigBadDriver said:


> Silly old man doesn't understand the appropriate use of colloquial language in an informal setting.


Oh, I agree - "most all" is undoubtedly a colloquialism. It's just as much a colloquialism as "Imma" for "I am going to", "prolly" for "probably", and "ain't" for "is/are not". But so what? All equally make the speaker come across as uneducated.

If that's your aim then knock yourself out!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

What did I walk into.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> What did I walk into.


I'm trying to educate the natives again. (lost cause) &#129315;


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Oh, I agree - "most all" is undoubtedly a colloquialism.


Thanks Pops!!!

Have a great night and don't forget your Geritol...


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I cancel af first stop when i see it now. Cuz i already know, thats BS. Then they get mad and time me out, like IGAF! Haha 😂


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> What's the difference? You can deny a Eats request just like a ride request? I do both.


Did you read his post before you started tooting your horn as the God of Wisdom? He clearly said you don't even notice it's a stacked ping unless you look at it closely. Therefore, you can accidentally accept the order not even knowing it. Many of us don't consider that a complaint but more of a heads up.

Like already stated this is not about complaints for receiving orders, this is about receiving non profitable orders where you may lose money. In most cases you get one decent order combined with a no tip order. It is designed this way to pass the loss onto the driver to avoid the company taking a loss from increasing the payout amount to convince a driver to pick up the order.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BigBadDriver said:


> Thanks Pops!!!
> 
> Have a great night and don't forget your Geritol...
> 
> View attachment 482015


Goodnight cupcake.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> This week the percentage of stacked order requests have skyrocketed while at the same time the minimum pay outs for those stacked orders has declined.
> 
> Uber is also up to their typical scamming ways with their recent attempt to trick drivers into unknowingly accepting stacked orders. The ping box no longer tells the driver that the request is a double order. A very easy to miss little blue circle on the ping map is the only indication the driver gets that the request is a double order.
> 
> ...


I got the little blue circle at lunch today. Decent mid range taco place. Was 5.29 for 5 miles, I looked closer and yup little blue circle near the drop. Was pissed. Declined and closed the app.

I liked UE back in May and June but see now @Nats121 is right. Deleted UE app. Ran DD for lunch. Not bad, going back out for Dinner.


----------



## khantot (Sep 22, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> This week the percentage of stacked order requests have skyrocketed while at the same time the minimum pay outs for those stacked orders has declined.
> 
> Uber is also up to their typical scamming ways with their recent attempt to trick drivers into unknowingly accepting stacked orders. The ping box no longer tells the driver that the request is a double order. A very easy to miss little blue circle on the ping map is the only indication the driver gets that the request is a double order.
> 
> ...


When I get 'upset' I deliver the first one and cancel on the second, reporting that the packaging spilled. Oh well.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

AdAstra said:


> Uber knows no matter how much they Lower Your Earnings
> No Matter how much u complain
> you'll continue to deliver sandwiches &#129386; and soda &#129380;
> 
> ...


I half way understand with Uber x but with food delivery you got options.Uber x has no competition but Uber eats has GrubHub and Doordash and both of them are better options.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

khantot said:


> When I get 'upset' I deliver the first one and cancel on the second, reporting that the packaging spilled. Oh well.


I'm giving you a heads up that too many cancels after starting the trip can get you fired.

None of us know how many is "too many", but given the fact that Uber takes the loss on the food when drivers cancel after swiping START TRIP, I would guess that more than a few can get a driver fired.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

I just started delivering again, so the heads up is much appreciated. I'll try to be on the lookout for it.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

AdAstra said:


> Uber knows no matter how much they Lower Your Earnings
> No Matter how much u complain
> you'll continue to deliver sandwiches &#129386; and soda &#129380;
> 
> ...


Are you still driving for them?


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Glad I decided against doing Uber Eats, nothing but issues with this thing apparently.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> I got the little blue circle at lunch today. Decent mid range taco place. Was 5.29 for 5 miles, I looked closer and yup little blue circle near the drop. Was pissed. Declined and closed the app.
> 
> I liked UE back in May and June but see now @Nats121 is right. Deleted UE app. Ran DD for lunch. Not bad, going back out for Dinner.


It's a bit of a pain, but on DD, you can select don't send me any more orders after this one to avoid stacked delivery offers.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> This week the percentage of stacked order requests have skyrocketed while at the same time the minimum pay outs for those stacked orders has declined.
> 
> Uber is also up to their typical scamming ways with their recent attempt to trick drivers into unknowingly accepting stacked orders. The ping box no longer tells the driver that the request is a double order. A very easy to miss little blue circle on the ping map is the only indication the driver gets that the request is a double order.
> 
> ...


Bait & switch, it never fails. If the $600 get extended past July, good luck to all ants trying to get back in.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

ChinatownJake said:


> It's a bit of a pain, but on DD, you can select don't send me any more orders after this one to avoid stacked delivery offers.


I prefer stacked orders. Would much rather keep my Wheels spinning then sitting waiting for the next ping.

Just don't like UE new low pay model.


----------



## BaldartheBrave1 (Jun 30, 2020)

You will have to watch your acceptance rate then won’t you ?
Does anyone know how Ubereats is going in the Belfast area please ?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Like already stated this is not about complaints for receiving orders, this is about receiving non profitable orders where you may lose money. In most cases you get one decent order combined with a no tip order. It is designed this way to pass the loss onto the driver to avoid the company taking a loss from increasing the payout amount to convince a driver to pick up the order.


Exactly! And here is an example from yesterday......

I wasn't aware of having 2 orders stacked until I was in the restaurant and looking at the name I was picking up. Had a $10 DD going past where the Eats drop was. The Eats order ended up with:

















Uber essentially got away with paying me for 1 delivery in this scenario. And as @Nats121 originally posted, they kept the full delivery fee for the 2nd. I should have made another $3-5 on the 2nd order. If it was $1 or two less, I could see. But they really paid me $0 for that 2nd delivery. And only 1 of them probably tipped. But you can't see the breakdown between the 2 deliveries even, so I don't know.

The other annoying thing I found out yesterday, you can't change the order you make these deliveries in. Uber had me take the one to the south first. I couldn't find any way to switch to dropping the one on the north first. My DD continued to the south, and I had to re-cross a busy street 2x to go south, back across to the north, etc. That would have trimmed a couple minutes if I could have adjusted which I dropped off first. So, if anyone knows how to swap delivery order on Eats for 2 stacked, that would be great :smiles:.


----------



## SAM.O (Mar 23, 2019)

AdAstra said:


> Uber knows no matter how much they Lower Your Earnings
> No Matter how much u complain
> you'll continue to deliver sandwiches &#129386; and soda &#129380;
> 
> ...


Went through the May 28 2020 addendum and saw the sneaky $0.20/km additional booking fee and min. $10 out of region surcharge, all the while keeping rates the same. 
To put this in perspective, going rate is $0.31/km, so Uber is taking ⅔ of every cent you make on a trip, in addition to their 25% on overall fare. 
You still have to deduct taxes, ....... this is not a way to live.
I agree with you totally, problem isn't uber but those that agree to the madness of uber.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Exactly! And here is an example from yesterday......
> 
> I wasn't aware of having 2 orders stacked until I was in the restaurant and looking at the name I was picking up. Had a $10 DD going past where the Eats drop was. The Eats order ended up with:
> 
> ...


There is no way to rearrange the order of the delivery as uber sets it in the order of the time the customer placed it however I found a way around it. If you are picking up 2 from the same restaurant when you slide delivery you can see the where the two drop offs are and you can contact both customers while you are still at the restaurant. Once you leave the restaurant you will only be able to contact the first drop off. So if the order sucks I call the 2nd drop off get his address tell them I'll be there in x amount of minutes, I won't be able to contact because of the app. This wins you points also because you are prioritizing their delivery. Drop off continue to 1st drop off and hit delivered on both. Haven't had any issues. Done it at least 10 times. I also do this if I accept a pick up and it's on my way to a drop. I'll go pick up, continue to drop off and go to the next drop off from there.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Nightrider82 said:


> There is no way to rearrange the order of the delivery as uber sets it in the order of the time the customer placed it however I found a way around it. If you are picking up 2 from the same restaurant when you slide delivery you can see the where the two drop offs are and you can contact both customers while you are still at the restaurant. Once you leave the restaurant you will only be able to contact the first drop off. So if the order sucks I call the 2nd drop off get his address tell them I'll be there in x amount of minutes, I won't be able to contact because of the app. This wins you points also because you are prioritizing their delivery. Drop off continue to 1st drop off and hit delivered on both. Haven't had any issues. Done it at least 10 times. I also do this if I accept a pick up and it's on my way to a drop. I'll go pick up, continue to drop off and go to the next drop off from there.


When I slide the Start bar only one destination is shown.



Nightrider82 said:


> There is no way to rearrange the order of the delivery as uber sets it in the order of the time the customer placed it


In my experience Uber dispatches the closer order first.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Yet another reason to not do Eats. Uber keepings turning Eats back on on my app, then dinging my acceptance rate when I see it come in and decline.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> And only 1 of them probably tipped. But you can't see the breakdown between the 2 deliveries even, so I don't know.


You can, but it takes a little investigating. If you go into your wallet and look at the transaction list, somewhere close to the times that you made the two dropoffs, you should have two "Delivery" transactions that add up to $6.21. If you go forward an hour after the "Delivery" transactions, you should have either one "Tip" transaction for $4.37 or two "Tip" transactions that add up to $4.37. If it is one "Tip" transaction for $4.37, you can tell which customer left it by the times. If the "Tip" transaction is one hour after the first dropoff, then the first customer left it. If it is one hour after the second dropoff, then the second customer left it. If you have two "Tip" transactions, you can likewise tell which customer left which tip by looking at the times. The "Tip" transaction for a delivery almost always posts in your wallet one hour after the "Delivery" transaction, give or take a minute or two.



DriverMark said:


> The other annoying thing I found out yesterday, you can't change the order you make these deliveries in. Uber had me take the one to the south first. I couldn't find any way to switch to dropping the one on the north first. My DD continued to the south, and I had to re-cross a busy street 2x to go south, back across to the north, etc. That would have trimmed a couple minutes if I could have adjusted which I dropped off first. So, if anyone knows how to swap delivery order on Eats for 2 stacked, that would be great :smiles:.


This, in my opinion, is where GrubHub is vastly superior to Uber Eats. GrubHub gives you far more freedom to manage your workload when dealing with multiple pickups and deliveries. I had a double GrubHub pick up at a restaurant a couple weeks ago. I get there, and the order for one customer was ready right away. They said it would be about 15 minutes before the order for the second customer was ready. I looked up the dropoff location for the first customer. It was roughly a 15-20 minute round-trip walk from the restaurant. So I told the restaurant employee I would be back and I went and delivered the first order without even getting in my car. I get back to the restaurant, and the second order was ready about 2 minutes after I got back. I took off and drove directly to the second customer because the first customer's order was already delivered.

Both customers got their orders faster because I was allowed to manage my workload based on the information I was getting from the restaurant. If this was a double Uber Eats pickup, I would have been forced to wait at the restaurant for the second order, then I would have gone to the first customer after I had both orders, and then I would have gone to the second customer.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> When I slide the Start bar only one destination is shown.
> 
> In my experience Uber dispatches the closer order first.


If you look in the map you can see a faint dot along with a route after the first drop off.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

This is the Uber Eats version of Uber pool. :roflmao:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> This is the Uber Eats version of Uber pool. :roflmao:


Uber makes a killing on double orders, which is why they're doing an increasing number of them.

I have no doubt Uber is making a profit on Eats in mature markets.



DriverMark said:


> Exactly! And here is an example from yesterday......
> 
> I wasn't aware of having 2 orders stacked until I was in the restaurant and looking at the name I was picking up. Had a $10 DD going past where the Eats drop was. The Eats order ended up with:
> 
> ...


At the Uber website and click on Statements and you'll be able to see the breakdown of the stacked/double orders.

Uber likes to use stacked deliveries as dumping grounds for small-tipped and non-tipped orders.


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> This week the percentage of stacked order requests have skyrocketed while at the same time the minimum pay outs for those stacked orders has declined.
> 
> Uber is also up to their typical scamming ways with their recent attempt to trick drivers into unknowingly accepting stacked orders. The ping box no longer tells the driver that the request is a double order. A very easy to miss little blue circle on the ping map is the only indication the driver gets that the request is a double order.
> 
> ...


Revenge for the stacked pool no one would take?


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

I tried Uber eats quit after one day. People don't even come to get their food, even had people expecting me to come upstairs at high rises. What a joke.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

DelaK said:


> I tried Uber eats quit after one day. People don't even come to get their food, even had people expecting me to come upstairs at high rises. What a joke.


Yep...i now have a bad Achilles from climbing so many stairs delivering food...

And I'm noticing some restaurant workers can be some evil people... I had one the other day that was a stack order and the girl at the restaurant intentionally mix them up so I ended up giving the wrong orders to the wrong customers and the last customer chase me down as I was leaving because she had a big order that ended up going to the first customer and I left her a small bag and we had a tense standoff in her apartment parking lot.... I felt terrible because with the amount of food she ordered she must have been trying to feed her family and she must have spent a lot of money on it... I couldn't even work no more that day.. that on top of climbing stairs after stairs after stairs was just to much stress for a 95° day



khantot said:


> When I get 'upset' I deliver the first one and cancel on the second, reporting that the packaging spilled. Oh well.


Evil...i wouldnt want someone like you nowhere near my food



khantot said:


> When I get 'upset' I deliver the first one and cancel on the second, reporting that the packaging spilled. Oh well.


I could only imagine other things your mind conjure up

But if they both give you a $5 tip then I think it's worth it


----------



## 40acres1mule (Jul 8, 2020)

Labor(human) trafficking in the United States is a form of human trafficking where victims are made to perform a task through force, fraud or coercion as it occurs in the United States.

Labor(human) trafficking is a form of modern-day slavery in which individuals perform labor or services through the use of force, fraud, or coercion.

fraud is force


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

One can only laugh at the current state of society. How bizarre!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

40acres1mule said:


> Labor(human) trafficking in the United States is a form of human trafficking where victims are made to perform a task through force, fraud or coercion as it occurs in the United States.
> 
> Labor(human) trafficking is a form of modern-day slavery in which individuals perform labor or services through the use of force, fraud, or coercion.
> 
> fraud is force


And only one group of people are allowed to do this crap with no repercussions...because if you criticise them you are labeled a anti Semitic


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

I’m laughing all the way to the bank over you CA (and other super liberal states) drivers who demanded you be viewed as employees rather than subcontractors.

We warned y’all: be careful what you wish for.
Ya’ll bit the hand that feeds you, and it started holding back the food.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

I quit taking Eats orders in Minneapolis. Very few tip. Most orders are short runs. McDonalds orders really smell up my car. 
Uber is not a well run enterprise. Without drivers, Uber is nothing. They should show more support and understanding for drivers. 
Uber has become another corporation where profit is much more important than the drivers. Wait until the economy gets better in late 2021. Most drivers will leave for better pay and conditions.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> And only one group of people are allowed to do this crap with no repercussions...because if you criticise them you are labeled a anti Semitic


That is so much BS.


----------



## WestPalm Driver (Jun 19, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> This week the percentage of stacked order requests have skyrocketed while at the same time the minimum pay outs for those stacked orders has declined.
> 
> Uber is also up to their typical scamming ways with their recent attempt to trick drivers into unknowingly accepting stacked orders. The ping box no longer tells the driver that the request is a double order. A very easy to miss little blue circle on the ping map is the only indication the driver gets that the request is a double order.
> 
> ...





UberChiefPIT said:


> I'm laughing all the way to the bank over you CA (and other super liberal states) drivers who demanded you be viewed as employees rather than subcontractors.
> 
> We warned y'all: be careful what you wish for.
> Ya'll bit the hand that feeds you, and it started holding back the food.


The only one ever making any money on food deliveries is uber........screw that....the same with pool rides !!!!


----------



## ⁵*Dexter (Jun 19, 2020)

dnlbaboof said:


> uber is under the gun.....huge decrease in demand due to never ending lockdowns, deranged democrats want to fire 80% of part time drivers with ab5 so things are going to change, just look at the bright side with stacked orders you get 2 tips


Hmmm "deranged Democrats" I don't think uber cares whether you're Republican or Democrat personally I love my part time gig and want to keep it that way, it's the people thinking uber was going to be a full time job with great pay and benefits that's the problem in our industry. Deranged Republicans on the other hand just want everyone else to have a part time job without benefits except them of course.


----------



## WestPalm Driver (Jun 19, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> This week the percentage of stacked order requests have skyrocketed while at the same time the minimum pay outs for those stacked orders has declined.
> 
> Uber is also up to their typical scamming ways with their recent attempt to trick drivers into unknowingly accepting stacked orders. The ping box no longer tells the driver that the request is a double order. A very easy to miss little blue circle on the ping map is the only indication the driver gets that the request is a double order.
> 
> ...


Screw Uber.....and Uber Eats are they Nuts ??????


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

⁵*Dexter said:


> it's the people thinking uber was going to be a full time job with great pay and benefits that's the problem in our industry.


The liars who run Uber have been playing a double game for years.

While publicly saying that driving for Uber is a "side gig", Uber perpetually tries to recruit and encourage drivers to work FULL TIME.

Uber has always used their incentives and bonuses to entice drivers to work full time.

Uber was fined millions of dollars for falsely advertising that full time NYC drivers were averaging $90,000 per year working 40 hours per week.


----------



## Hibiscuit (Jul 8, 2020)

Transportador said:


> On the positive side, double orders give you twice the chances of tip while requiring only one stop at the restaurant.


Lately my stacked orders have been for different restaurants. 3 restaurants followed by 3 dropoffs. Sometimes the first pickup is the last dropoff. Think how long that food sits.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Hibiscuit said:


> Lately my stacked orders have been for different restaurants. 3 restaurants followed by 3 dropoffs. Sometimes the first pickup is the last dropoff. Think how long that food sits.


I don't like stacked orders because:

1. They are dangerous distractions while you are trying to navigate the critical last mile to your current order drop off.
2. You can't see route details of the ping, only the amount.

I always turn off incoming next ping when I'm delivering an order. Then turn it back on after drop off.

About food sitting a long time, I had one last night that the customer texted me to hurry if I could. It was a steak dinner that has been sitting for 45 minutes before they found a driver at midnight. She promised to tip big and did.

On a double order (not a stacked ping) that is the reason why sometimes only 1 customer tips. If they have to wait too long because we're busy delivering the 1st one, they won't tip.


----------



## King ReKe (Aug 1, 2020)

I've noticed boost has dropped. I only except long double orders for expensive restaurants. They gave me a Triple orders last week IHOP 2 huge orders within 2 miles last 1 was a single Ihop coffee NO food just 1 regular coffee 7 extra miles away .SMH


----------

